# Best cheap butchers and grocers in Brixton



## sam_time (Aug 3, 2010)

I regularly shop down Brixton market as it's really cheap to buy meat and vegetables, but generally the quality isn't so good. What are people's recommendations for good butchers/grocers in Brixton that are also cheap?

I currently pay around £3.50 for a kilo of fresh chicken breast in Brixton market but it always seems to be pumped full of salt water


----------



## Ms T (Aug 3, 2010)

Unfortunately, Brixton's best butcher closed down a while ago and the alternatives aren't that great.  I buy chicken, beef, bacon and sausages from the Sunday farmer's market, where you can usually find a reasonable deal.  I sometimes buy pork from the Colombian place in Brixton Village market, and their chorizo is great.  Otherwise, I like Scotch Meats on Rosendale Road, but it's a bit of a trek.  I would also say that with meat you get what you pay for.

For veg, I like the Portugese grocer on Atlantic Road, the farmer's market again on a Sunday and there's a decent stall in front of the Chinese supermarket on Electric Avenue.  The veg at Nour in Market Row can be quite good, and there's a reasonable stall on the corner opposite, near Wild Caper.  It's often a case of walking around and seeing what looks best/freshest, I'm afraid.  The fruit and veg shop in Herne Hill is very good now, but it's definitely pricey.


----------



## ajdown (Aug 3, 2010)

If you don't mind a trip up the hill to New Park Road, the veg shop there is very good - also gives you an excuse to pop into Nell's deli (Spoon) a couple doors down, and then pause for a cake at Paulo'z Way on the corner before getting a bus back down the hill.

My vote definitely to the butchers in Herne Hill near the station on the way to the park.  Short bus or train ride.


----------



## netbob (Aug 3, 2010)

The fruit and veg on all the stalls is pretty good at the moment.

Also just had a nice bit of pre-marinated chicken from the portuguese butchers!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 4, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Unfortunately, Brixton's best butcher closed down a while ago............. It's often a case of walking around and seeing what looks best/freshest...........


I mourn the retirement of John Treers 
.....and as for the walking around and looking, I wish more people did that. It's a good way to learn!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 4, 2010)

memespring said:


> ........had a nice bit of pre-marinated chicken from the portuguese butchers!


 I thought that said pre-marital chicken!


----------



## Griffter (Aug 4, 2010)

The second butcher's on the right in the covered market as you come in from Atlantic Road does fantastic pork belly


----------



## tarannau (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd echo the walking round and selecting for yourself route tbh. I've found some really good, fresh stuff from the market of late - great (British) beans, corn and not so English fruit. You do have to judge it for yourself though - I've actually found that sometimes staples like onions and spuds outlast those sold on the Sunday farmer's market lately.

Chicken's probably the most sinned against meat in many butchers tbh - a lot of water-padding on very popular cuts. I'm not too averse to the stuff in Dombey and Son (or whatever it's called) in the covered market, which has sold me some excellent British outdoor reared pork cut to order - great ribs and huge chunks of pork belly on the bone. The sausages aren't too bad either, albeit clumsy.  And look out for some good mutton and goat in Atlantic Road from time to time


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2011)

Want to get some good pork sausages today. I know Walters in Herne Hill is pretty good but last couple of times the sausage options (while tasty) were limited. Have to go into Brixton too so would ideally like to get some more centrally if possible. Can't get to the market sadly so any other good places?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 28, 2011)

Nour Cash & Carry for cheap fruit and veg - so cheap I don't know how they do it sometimes. A big bag of peppers, chillies or tomatoes for a mere 50p, fantastic. (Nour is the tardis-like shop you access via a narrow door on Electric Lane...squeezing past the old dears and their shopping trolleys is part of the fun!)


----------



## BrixtoniaLiz (Oct 28, 2011)

I'd echo the recommendation for Nour. Although the amount of packaging you end up with stresses me out a bit. For example, it's a quid for about five peppers usually, but they are all packaged on a polystyrene tray covered in clingfilm so they can hide any dodgy bits on the fruit. I totally see why they do it, it's just a shame that you end up with so much unrecyclable waste. Oh, the hummus is good if they have any!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Want to get some good pork sausages today. I know Walters in Herne Hill is pretty good but last couple of times the sausage options (while tasty) were limited. Have to go into Brixton too so would ideally like to get some more centrally if possible. Can't get to the market sadly so any other good places?



If you can't get to Dombey & Son in the market your options are limited.  The Atlantic Rd deli does very good Italian sausages, as does the Portuguese butcher/grocer, albeit in enormous packages.  The new Tunisian or Algerian place (not sure which) near the rec has merguez and spicy chicken sausages if you fancy something different.


----------



## Winot (Oct 28, 2011)

Ms T said:


> If you can't get to Dombey & Son in the market your options are limited.  The Atlantic Rd deli does very good Italian sausages, as does the Portuguese butcher/grocer, albeit in enormous packages.  The new Tunisian or Algerian place (not sure which) near the rec has merguez and spicy chicken sausages if you fancy something different.



Algerian, je pense. Have you tried them?  Any good?


----------



## Ms T (Oct 28, 2011)

Winot said:


> Algerian, je pense. Have you tried them? Any good?



I haven't tried the merguez, but they gave me some spicy chicken sausages to try for free and they were good.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 31, 2011)

Dombey's is very friendly, makes great sausages and provides good chops and stuff.

Had a very good value turkey from them last year too.


----------

